

Lego Ideas (Kickstarter for Lego sets) - clayallsopp
https://ideas.lego.com/

======
mantrax5
I really wish Lego made the parts, let us order whatever parts we need, and
then show our creations on their site.

Not the other way around.

Maybe this is reflecting the state of our society - we just like to see a cool
brand, buy pre-made things and follow the instructions.

But I tend to believe there's a master builder in all of us that Lego can
unleash, if they have the guts (not so subtle Lego movie reference, check).

~~~
pknight
I think at one point they had plans to do this and anybody would have been
able to create and sell sets. This would have been amazing. I think they have
changed their mind since, years have past and they now use a kickstarterish
system for electing user-created models that are made available to the mass
market. Not quite as exciting, but still forward thinking.

Of course you can use their designer tool to create models and order them
yourself, but it works with a limited range of parts.

